# New Label



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2009)

Heres the label Ill be using for my Dandelion wine in which I will sweeten with honey this weekend.


----------



## Luc (Sep 14, 2009)

Just one word: WOW !!!

Luc


----------



## Boozehag (Sep 14, 2009)

Very cool Wade! I like that very muchly!!!!


----------



## gonzo46307 (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks great Wade!

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2009)

Why are you sweetening the LABEL with honey?  

"Heres the label Ill be using for my Dandelion wine in which *I will sweeten with honey this weekend."*

Nice label too.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 14, 2009)

That's a very country style label Wade, I really like it.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I dont know about you Tom. Notice it says DANDELION *WINE* in which I will sweeten with honey!


----------



## jwthomas (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice lable


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 21, 2009)

i agree. i like it too.


----------



## Daisy317 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very cool! Wish I wasn't so technologically challenged!


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats is pretty sharp buddy! Tell us again what program you use to create your labels. Good job, I am sure the wine will be as nice as the label.
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2009)

I actually use 2 programs. The one I use most is very easy to use and can do most of the work and in my opinion does it faster and easier which is Microsoft Picture it! Photo 7.0. The other is a very expensive program and designed for designers and can do anything and is actually too much for many people like me but there are a few things that just cant be done with out this program like blending in scratches and cloning parts of pictures and creating them somwhere else when the spots cloned are multi color. that program is PhotoShop CS and costs about $700 but was given to me by a very good friend.


----------

